# Space hotel mafia rp



## Cres Moon (Feb 9, 2020)

This will be a group for people over the age of 18 age verification required, it'll be hosted on discord. 

The station was peaceful and quiet for the most part, only the occasional brawl would break out in the bar. The Ubasa family made sure of that. the hotel was a hot bed for criminal meet ups, trades, and under the table politics, giving the family a foot hold in most of the planetary systems.


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Feb 9, 2020)

Do you have any bites yet?


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 9, 2020)

I too might be interested if you have a group being established


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 10, 2020)

We’re at four other people right now, possibly more


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 10, 2020)

I think I would like to join too.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 10, 2020)

Cres Moon said:


> We’re at four other people right now, possibly more



In that case, i'd be down to join. Got an invite link to share?


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 10, 2020)

here's my discord just easier this way so no random minors join in 

Cres#5422


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 12, 2020)

we currently have 7 members looking for more


----------

